# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Υπολογισμός εξαρτημάτων σε ένα κύκλωμα

## PaulEngineer

Γεια σας! Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν υπάρχει τρόπος, καμιά συλλογή από τύπους τέλος πάντων, που θα μπορούσαν να με βοηθήσουν να υπολογίζω τα εξαρτήματα που χρειάζομαι σε ένα κύκλωμα?

----------


## eebabs2000

Καλημερα! Εξαρταται παντα απο το τι κυκλωμα υπολογιζεις. Ολα ξεκινανε απο τους νομους του κιρκοφ και μπορει να ειναι απο απλες μαθηματικες πραξεις εως και διαφορικες εξισωσεις. Πρεπει πρωτα να γνωριζεις τον τυπο του κυκλωματος που θα σχεδιασεις.

----------


## PaulEngineer

Ας πούμε ότι θέλω να φτιάξω ένα κύκλωμα walkie talkie, που θα 
εκπέμπει/δέχεται σημα σε εμβέλεια 4 χιλιομέτρων η τάση λειτουργίας του κυκλώματος ειναι 9V μπαταρία. Το walkie talkie θα λειτουργεί σε εμβέλεια συχνοτήτων απο 42MHz-88MHz. Τα ερωτήματα  εδώ είναι τα εξής:
1) Να βρεθούν τα εξαρτήματα που χρειάζεται το κύκλωμα για να λειτουργεί στο συγκεκριμένο φάσμα συχνοτήτων
2) Να τυπωθεί το κυκλωμα

Το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα θέλω πολύ να το κάνω και αν υπάρχει τρόπος, παρακαλώ μπορείτε να το πείτε? Όλες οι απαντήσεις είναι δεκτές 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## chipakos-original

Εγώ έχω το παιδικό μου όνειρό που είναι να φτιάξω πύραυλο. Πριν το φτιάξω αυτό το Project θα ήθελα να βγάλω πρώτα ένα κοστολόγιο.Ολες οι γνώμες δεκτές.

----------

picdev (11-04-17)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Εγώ έχω το παιδικό μου όνειρό που είναι να φτιάξω πύραυλο. Πριν το φτιάξω αυτό το Project θα ήθελα να βγάλω πρώτα ένα κοστολόγιο.Ολες οι γνώμες δεκτές.



Θα μπορούσες ίσως να απευθυνθείς σε ένα φόρουμ για πυραύλους. Με λίγη προσπάθεια θα μπορέσεις να φτιάξεις κάτι τέτοιο σε λογικό κόστος.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Ας πούμε ότι θέλω να φτιάξω ένα κύκλωμα walkie talkie, που θα 
> εκπέμπει/δέχεται σημα σε εμβέλεια 4 χιλιομέτρων η τάση λειτουργίας του κυκλώματος ειναι 9V μπαταρία. Το walkie talkie θα λειτουργεί σε εμβέλεια συχνοτήτων απο 42MHz-88MHz. Τα ερωτήματα  εδώ είναι τα εξής:
> 1) Να βρεθούν τα εξαρτήματα που χρειάζεται το κύκλωμα για να λειτουργεί στο συγκεκριμένο φάσμα συχνοτήτων
> 2) Να τυπωθεί το κυκλωμα
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα θέλω πολύ να το κάνω και αν υπάρχει τρόπος, παρακαλώ μπορείτε να το πείτε? Όλες οι απαντήσεις είναι δεκτές 
> Ευχαριστώ!



Αυτό που δεν ξέρουμε φίλε Paul είναι η σχέση σου με τα ηλεκτρονικά. Αυτό, ας πούμε, είναι μέσα στις δυνατότητές σου;

----------


## PaulEngineer

Μπορώ να σου φτιάξω εναν αλλα θελω υλικά! Θελω συμπιεστή καυσίμων, 5 φιάλες οξυγόνου, 5 φιάλες νιτρομεθανιου και κηροζίνη, 1 θάλαμο καύσης, το κυριως σωμα του πυραύλου, και ενα πομπό και ενα δέκτη! Σε περιπτωση που θελεις να φτιάξεις τηλεχειριζομενο χρειαζεσαι μεγαλη συχνότητα το πολυ 500GHz ετσι ώστε να το χειρίζεσαι και απο το διάστημα

----------


## PaulEngineer

Βεβαίως και είναι! Εχω φτιάξει ενα δικο μου spy bug που λειτουργεί σε εμβελεια ½ χιλιομετρου

----------


## chipakos-original

> Θα μπορούσες ίσως να απευθυνθείς σε ένα φόρουμ για πυραύλους. Με λίγη προσπάθεια θα μπορέσεις να φτιάξεις κάτι τέτοιο σε λογικό κόστος.



Νόμιζα ότι θα με βοηθήσεις.Εσύ ξέρεις μόνο να βγάζεις συντονιζόμενα κυκλώματα R/C ακρίβειας PLL και θα δώσεις οδηγίες κατασκευής στον φίλο πιο πάνω...??Χαλάρωσε και πρότεινέ του να αγοράσει κάνα έτοιμο Modul πομποδέκτη διότι πολύ απλά μόνο τα όργανα που θα χρειαστεί για να το συγχρονίσει στο τέλος είναι πιο πολλά από το να φτιάξη πύραυλο και αν δεν έχει την ανάλογη εμπειρία χάνει τον χρόνο του κι εσύ μαζί του..

----------


## chipakos-original

> Μπορώ να σου φτιάξω εναν αλλα θελω υλικά! Θελω συμπιεστή καυσίμων, 5 φιάλες οξυγόνου, 5 φιάλες νιτρομεθανιου και κηροζίνη, 1 θάλαμο καύσης, το κυριως σωμα του πυραύλου, και ενα πομπό και ενα δέκτη! Σε περιπτωση που θελεις να φτιάξεις τηλεχειριζομενο χρειαζεσαι μεγαλη συχνότητα το πολυ 500GHz ετσι ώστε να το χειρίζεσαι και απο το διάστημα



Κάτσε να δω πόσα λεφτά έχω στο παντελόνι για να ξεκινήσουμε.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν μας τα λες καλά.

----------

mikemtb (27-04-17)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Δεν εσκασε ο πυκνωτης ρε παιδια! Τα γυρω εξαρτηματα εσκασαν, απο το ρευμα που τραβηξε ο πυκνωτης στην εκκινηση του κυκλωματος! Ο πυκνωτης ζεσταθηκε λιγο αλλα δεν εσκασε!



Όπως έγραψε και ο Φίλιππος το πρόβλημα ήταν κάτι άλλο και όχι η χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή. Ας μην κολλάμε στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα.

----------


## PaulEngineer

Οκ! Ετσι και αλλιως δεν εγινε τωρα! Εγινε πολυ καιρο πριν, οποτε δεν μπορω να θυμηθω ακριβως τι εγινε και καταστραφηκε το κυκλωμα του τροφοδοτικου! Οποτε αδικος ο κοπος! Τωρα εχω παραγγειλει να φτιαξω ενα τροφοδοτικο με πλακετα τελευταιας τεχνολογιας, ξερετε εκεινες τις μπλε, που θα μου βγαλει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα, το ελπιζω! Οποτε ελπιζω να εχω καλυτερη τυχη αυτη τη φορα! Το κυκλωμα αυτο θα παραγει ταση με εμβελεια απο μαλλον 5-18V/2,5A. Νομιζω αρκει για τις αναγκες μου!

----------


## Fire Doger

Τελευταία δεν λες τίποτα, το 1947 έγινε η πρώτη πλακέτα διπλής όψης με επιμεταλλωμενες οπές, μόνο 70 χρονών είναι :Lol:

----------


## PaulEngineer

Τιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι?????? Τι λες τωρα???? 70 χρονωωων?? Καλα ειμαστε σοβαροι???? Αγορασα... πλακετα... του... '47??? Ααα τους ψευτες τους Κινεζους!! Και ελεγε οτι ηταν τελευταιας τεχνολογιας!!

----------

vasilllis (21-04-17)

----------


## CybEng

Οι μπλέ πλακέτες όμως είναι σούπερ νέας τεχνολογίας, δουλεύουν και χωρίς εξαρτήματα επάνω οπότε γλυτώνουμε και τον κόπο υπολογισμού τους. Βλέπεις μερικοί αλητήριοι στο hlektronika.gr κρατάνε τους μαθηματικούς τύπους υπολογισμού των εξαρτημάτων,  σαν επτασφράγιστο μυστικό.

----------


## PaulEngineer

Αδικος ο κοπος! Εαν δεν ξερεις να υπολογιζεις τα εξαρτηματα που θες για να φτιαξεις κυκλωμα μονο και μονο επειδη ειναι οπως το ειπες επτασφραγηστο μυστικο... ε τοτε, τα εχω χαμενα. Το θεμα τζαμπα το ανοιξα!

Υ.Γ. και αν δεν εχουν εξαρτηματα πως δουλευουν τοτε?? Μια απλη πλακετα δεν κανει τιποτε αλλο παρα μονο να ειναι πλακετα! Εκτος και αν εννοεις οτι εχει καποιο ολοκληρομενο που κανε δουλεια τοτε ναι ενταξει γλυτωνουμε εξαρτηματα.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Μια απλη πλακετα δεν κανει τιποτε αλλο παρα μονο να ειναι πλακετα!



Μπορεί να είναι: ασφάλεια, spark gap, πυκνωτής, πηνίο, κεραία, κουμπί και πολλά ακόμη...
Οι διαδρομές στις Ram στις μητρικές γιατί πάνε σαν κυματάκια? Όλοι οι σχεδιαστές μεθυσμένοι τις κάνουν? :Lol: 
Τις RF γιατί τις κάνουν έτσι περίεργες?

----------


## PaulEngineer

Τ-τι στο διαολο? Στις πλακετες μεσα υπαρχουν μικροσκοπικα εξαρτηματα??? Μα και ποσο μικροσκοπικα να ναι? Το πολυ 0,5cm να ναι! Δισκολευομαι να το πιστεψω! Μα σε ποιο αιωνα βρισκομαστε?? Στον 21ο? Κατι δεν μου μοιαζει για 21ος αιωνας! Οι πλακετες εχουν ενσωματομενα μικροσκοπικα εξαρτηματα μεγεθους μικροσκοπιου??? Μα τι λες τωρα??

----------


## selectronic



----------


## PaulEngineer

Να σαν και αυτην που δεν καταλαβα τιποτε?? download.jpg

----------


## Fire Doger

0.5 εκατοστά???
Το 2012 η μικρότερη αντίσταση ήταν *0.4 x 0.3 χιλιοστά!* (Ο Leosedf τις κολλάει και με γυμνό μάτι :Rolleyes: )

----------


## manolena

> ... (Ο Leosedf τις κολλάει και με γυμνό μάτι)



Εδώ πεταλώνει ψύλλο, σιγά μη δεν κολλούσε τόσο μικρό εξάρτημα...   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## PaulEngineer

Τιιι? Πως γινεται να υπαρχει αντισταση τετοιου μεγεθους? Και THR?? Εαν ειναι smd... Αλλα και παλι... Δυσκολευομαι να φανταστω τετοιο μεγεθος! Δεν..δεν μπορω να φανταστω τετοιο μεγεθος! Κολλαω! Μεχρι 0,5 cm μπορω αλλα και αυτο με δυσκολια! Ρε υπαρχουν αληθεια τοσο μικρες αντιστασεις?

----------


## Fire Doger

Στο youtube φήμες λένε ότι κόλλησε διακοπή σε ενδιάμεση στρώση με TIG!

(Ούτε 1 σχόλιο δεν τον αφήνουμε ήσυχο να κάνει :Lol: )

----------


## lepouras

> Στο youtube φήμες λένε ότι κόλλησε διακοπή σε ενδιάμεση στρώση με TIG!
> 
> (Ούτε 1 σχόλιο δεν τον αφήνουμε ήσυχο να κάνει)



χμ πόσο πίσω έχετε μείνει για την χάρη του. είναι γνωστό τώρα ποια ότι έχει κολλήσει εσωτερικά και έχει επαναφέρει χαλασμένο i7 επεξεργαστή με γυμνό μάτι....... γατάκια..........

----------


## titik

Παιδιά καλημέρα!! Είμαι καινούριος στην σελίδα, θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε στο πρόβλημα μου! Έχω έναν ενισχυτή soundstantard vx550 (πολλά χρόνια) και πάρα πολύ χρήση! Έσκασαν οι πυκνωτές από τους 12 που έχει οι 3 με χαιρέτισαν! Και είπα να τους αλλάξω όλους (να σημειωθεί ότι οι πυκνωτές που φόραγε ήταν 8200μF 63V και επειδή δεν έβρισκα τα ίδια έβαλα 10000μF 63V) τα άλλαξα που λέτε ανοίγω τον ενισχυτή δουλεύει κανονικά όλα κομπλέ αλλά δεν βγάζει ήχο προς τα ηχεία! Και κάτι που παρατήρησα όταν πάτησα τον διακόπτη να κλείσει έκανε έναν ήχο μέσα από τα ηχεία ένα Παπ ενώ δεν το έκανε ποτέ.. βοηθήστε σας παρακαλώ!!!!!!!!

----------


## mikemtb

τι δουλεια εχει ο επαγγελματικος τελικος ενισχυτης ηχου σε ενα παλιο θεμα στην ενοτητα: κυκλώματα εκπομπης & ληψης / ταλαντωτές , εγω αυτο δεν το καταλαβαίνω φιλε μου...

καλα, τελείως καινουργιος δεν εισαι 
εδω πως εβαλες την αναρτηση σου στο σωστό θεμα?




> .




Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## titik

Σόρρυ έχεις δίκιο δεν είδα καν το θέμα!! Αλλά είμαι όντως καινούριος 3 μήνες είναι που έχω κάνει την εγγραφή.

----------

mikemtb (13-03-22)

----------

